# *picture*is this cancer?



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

One of my male White cloud mountian minnows has a weird external growth. Is it a tumor? The fish in question is mature and is eating and acting healthy but my tank is going through a nitrite spike.I've never had a fish with a problem in my life execpt for a nipping case that became deadly fin rot so I have no clue how to handle this. 

It's a 10 gallon tank
69 degrees F
current levels are
ammonia 0ppm
nitrite 10ppm
nitrate 30 ppm
hardness 75ppm, soft
alkalinity 100 ppm
ph 7.0
(these levels could be off because I'm using test strips which some say aren't good, i mean my nitrite hasn't changed for weeks and the fish are doing better!)

By netting the fish i got these pictures of the growth:


----------



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

i cnt really see from the picture but one of my persilla tetras had a tumor once it came up from the inside and was purple he lasted about 7 months after it started growing but i can't really see from those pictures.

- Jonno


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2005)

i see the "tumor" fine but im not sure if thats what it is. It's the little red pimple looking thing.


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Can fish even get cancer?

And from the pic I can't even begin to think of what it might be. A sore or something? once again a closer up pic is needed.


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

these are close up pictures. I have no camera that can get up closer then this, the red growth on the side of the fish wasn't there when i bought it, but it did have a red spot on it's scale, which has now formed this growth. And yes fish can get cancer


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Maybe its fish pox? Oldsalt or simpte can probably help you out for sure fishboy


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

it changed color...the growth is now translucent with a red dot in the middle


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

hmmm, I dont think I have ever seen anything like that before. I hope you figure out what it is..


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

It's probably a boil, or bloodclot.

Well, not exactly, but what you're seeing is a spot where the skin split open and a bunch of blood filled in the lining which had pushed through the hole. Now it's either healing or getting infected, or both, and the blood is receding, leaving only pus & plasma remaining. The fish may have lost a scale or something at that spot, or maybe a parasitic worm bored it's way out of the fish.
Most likely, it will heal up and seal itself smooth again.

It's not cancer or pox; these things have a distinctive appearance which this does not match.


----------

